# Cooking & Diets for Kids with IBD



## DustyKat

As we all know having IBD is challenging enough but when that person with IBD is a child then the challenges can be even more difficult to deal with. One of the problems that many parent's face is diet and how to provide appropriate and adequate food/nutrition for your child as they transition through the different phases of this disease. 

This is a place to post your tips, recipes, successes, failures anything really that relates to IBD and diet/eating! 

Dusty.


----------



## Farmwife

:dance:What a great idea Dusty.
I wanted to ask every one is ....what are some big NO NO's for food.
I read some where that pop corn is one of the worst foods for your gut.

I just made some honey cookies. I think it's a good recipe. No milk or sugar plus simple ingredients.
Of course my famous pastry shell recipe for all who desire it will be available.
I'll post it when I have some more time.

:heart:Farmwife:heart:


----------



## Jmrogers4

Great idea, I know when I find something that J can and will eat we make it a lot! so the more choices the better.  Any ideas on an easy snack he can have in the baseball dugout while everyone else is munching and spitting sunflower seeds?


----------



## crohnsinct

Farmwife: what good is the pastry shell recipe without your big ole rolling pin?

Hey everyone:  O is getting ready to transition off exclusive EN so I wanted to add back in the best possible things.  I have been given a lot of information about meat and dairy from grass fed animals.  Check it out.  I found it interesting that they have anti inflammatory properties, good vit d, good b12 etc...all stuff many of our kiddies need.  I think somewhere in all this info it says something about Europe not taking US chicken or meat or something so maybe you guys across the pond are already on this but makes interesting reading.  I have already located a few farms within an hour of me.  I travel an hour for infusions and doc appointments so why not some good quality food (very expensive but I would rather support our local farmers anyway)
http://eatwild.com/healthbenefits.htmn


----------



## Farmwife

You have to earn your rolling pin lady!:nonono:
Learn to cook and I'll consider it!:cookie:

Farmwife


Yes by all means support local farmers!!!!!!!


----------



## crohnsinct

^^^:rof::rof::rof:


----------



## my little penguin

You may want to check at the grocery store as well- due to food allergies it was easier to buy the natural meat .
turns out it was grass fed- organic- no antibiotics etc...
No travel involved.
I didn't even know I was helping his crohn's 

I really think it is trial an error.

Since the food doesn't cause a flare but can make it worse once you are in one.
We did find out for DS at least even no foods (EN only ) was not enough to get rid of all his symptoms.


----------



## crohnsinct

mlp  everytime you post I get sad for your honey bear.  I pray for the day we read your success story. 

If Remicade alone didn't do it for O I don't think EN alone would have either.  But at least the EN helped us avoid adding even more drugs.  

I checked my market and there wasn't anything but there are quite a few markets around me so I will check them all. Also it is a super competitive environment...think I will whisper in the manager's ear that I am looking for it...maybe if enough people ask they will start carrying it. 

But I was secretly looking foward to the hour drive to the country...a little mommy get away withought the guilt...maybe do some antiquing along the way....:shifty:


----------



## my little penguin

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:

too funny can I go shopping too.
Our store is local chain that loves to over charge for their organic section :trolleys:

Oh well-- maybe the new drug (remicade if I ever hear back form the GI:voodoo will make this all worth it.

Side note on those looking at EN. Now that he has been on food + EN for 5 months ( dare I say it ) we may have to slow down- depends on his growth. He is almost up 12 lbs :ywow:

If you need any recipes free of xyz-->
let me know- POFAK tend to know how to make things that should not exist in nature.
Pure cane sugar cotton candy anyone :shifty:

One thing to note which may stir up some things-
Even in kiddos whose digestive tracks are so out of whack they can not tolerate any whole proteins/foods (EGIDs-EoE,EC, EgE etc..) most are permitted pure sugar and dum dum lolipops(artificially flavored ones).  These things do not cause inflammation in the gut.

So that is one thing we will not avoid.
IF it works works for your kiddo though so be it.


----------



## Twiggy930

crohnsinct said:


> But I was secretly looking foward to the hour drive to the country...a little mommy get away withought the guilt...maybe do some antiquing along the way....:shifty:


That sounds great!  Can I come?


----------



## Twiggy930

My son is still having a hard time with fresh fruits and veggies.  He has mostly been eating canned fruit, good thing I canned 60 lbs of peaches last summer!  I have been buying canned pears as well so I think I'm going to add pears to the canning list this year.  Other then the canned fruit he has been eating a bit of watermelon and steamed carrots without any issues.  

We just got a juicer so I'm going to give juicing a try.  I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## crohnsinct

Canned your own peaches????!!!  I am super impressed!  I am way out of my league:shifty:

LMAO I have said this before but for Suzy's sake as far as that low residue diet goes...when I was telling my friend what was on it she asked me to tell Olivia not tell her kids or they would start faking Crohns...

The way I see it, if they have to do colonoscopies and other yucky procedures at such a young age and put up with the pain and side effects of drugs they deserve a dum dum now and then!


----------



## jmckinley

Farmwife - I think no no's will be different for everybody and some of them may be okay when not in a flare. Anything that might be rough or get lodged inside is a concern.

Our no no's are seeds (nuts, sunflower, sesame, popcorn), grapes, corn, hotdogs, and steak. Raw fruits/veggies are sometimes hard on his system, but I limit them and tell him to chew them to death LOL


----------



## Suzysu

Farmwife - I want that Honey cookie recipie!!!
We just made Fairy cakes (not exciting, or particularly healthy, but low residue and easy!! - also if you don't ice them they are very easily transportable for snacks) - Although I would say that unless you want a kitchen COVERED in icing I would advise that you do NOT take your eyes off your nearly 2 year old while you attempt to direct your 3 year old to put the icing on the cakes (rather than the worktop\floor\himself).
Also just waiting for my fresh made low residue bread to finish baking (I am a little bit excited as I have never made bread before!).


----------



## Farmwife

Good for you. I'm proud!!!!
Next time you have the kids ice cookies. Put one cookie in a empty cake pan and Tell them the icing want to stay in the cake pan where his family live. Work like a charm!


----------



## crohnsinct

What??!!  Homemade bread?  I better get my game on! 

Yes, please post honey cookie recipe Farmwife.  I promised my kids unprocessed didn't mean no goodies.


----------



## Tesscorm

I'm curious as to what everyone sends their kids to eat during the day...  Stephen takes a sandwich and fruit every day but that's not enough to last him all day.  He used to take nuts sometimes (no longer), loved granola bars almost every day but now he's afraid they're too close to 'seeds and nuts' (are they?), so he no longer eats them.  He doesn't like veggies (so no carrot sticks, etc.)  He takes cheese strings but everything else seems to be full of sugar (cookies, muffins) or salty and fried (chips, etc.).


----------



## jmckinley

Tess,

I make some muffins with honey instead of sugar. I also get veggie chips/sweet potato chips at the health food store. I am going to try making them myself. I also send leftovers from dinner sometimes...grilled chicken, brown rice, etc... R is 14, so no amount of food is too much for lunch


----------



## crohnsinct

Our kids only get to eat at lunch so no snacking here in CT.  BUT at swim meets and on weekends....I do make pumpkin muffins (they have sugar in them but I cut it down a lot), bagels, and we also do chicken...when O was healthy ate like a linebacker and her snacks looked like second lunches.


----------



## crohnsinct

Just found a market source for the grass fed meats and dairy...conveniently located within minutes of where my oldest is going to school next year...she will probably like it if I stopped by once a week to say hi :lol2:


----------



## Farmwife

Suzysu,
How did you bread turn out? I love making bread. My hubby and family love it. Once you master a good white bread recipe their are so many thing you can learn to do with it, like making blueberry cream cheese swirl bread.
 YA!!!! To die for or at least become overweight.:thumleft:
My Honey cookie recipe will be on it's way in a day or two.
Farmwife


----------



## crohnsinct

yeah and some bread recipes also please...now that we are going unprocessed I realize I have to make my own bread


----------



## Mehita

We have the double whammy of gluten free AND Crohn's friendly foods. Quite honestly, I'm to the point where I have no idea what to feed him anymore. Any suggestions? He has a stricture, so he's low residue, low fiber... which a gluten free diet is already. Totally open to ideas though!


----------



## Tesscorm

OMG, I need no more good bread recipes!    That blueberry cream cheese swirl bread sounds awesome!

Am looking forward to your honey cookie recipe - going to try making them (and some muffins) with manuka honey!

FWIW - Jerry Seinfeld's wife (forgot her name???) put out a couple of recipe books with 'kid-friendly' foods called Deceptively Delicious.  All the recipes included pureed (hidden) veggies and, of the recipes I made, all were tasty.  Had actually forgotten about this book as I had used it when the kids were younger (am going to dig it up again!) but, if you can find it, worth having a look.  The absolute favourite were the brownies made with spinach!


----------



## crohnsinct

Well I am preparing to make some goodies for end of the year parties and converting my sugar content to honey etc...thought you all might find this helpful: 

How to Substitute Sweeteners

1.  Honey and maple syrup are sweeter than sugar, so use less (about 1/2 – 3/4 cup) for each cup of sugar.

2.  When substituting a liquid for a granulated sweetener (e.g. using honey when the recipe calls for sucanat or brown sugar), for every 1 cup of honey, subtract 1/4 cup of liquid from the recipe (that means also, for every 1/4 cup of honey, subtract 1 Tbsp of liquid).

3.  The converse is then, when substituting a granulated for a liquid sweetener (e.g. using sucanat or coconut sugar when the recipe calls for maple syrup or honey), for every 1 cup of sweetener, add 1/4 cup of liquid from the recipe (that means also, for every 1/4 cup of honey, add 1 Tbsp of liquid).

4.  If baking with honey or maple syrup, reduce the oven temperature by 25 degrees Fahrenheit, since maple syrup and honey will tend to caramelize and burn faster than granulated sweeteners.

5.  Since maple syrup and honey are somewhat acidic, when baking, you will need to add 1/4 – 1/2 tsp baking soda per cup of honey or maple syrup to the batter so it will rise.

Hope this helps.  

BTW Dusty...love your smiley guy on the original post!


----------



## Suzysu

Crohnsinct - Thank you so much! that is really helpful - I had been wondering if you could just substitute it in, in place of sugar! - I may try out some fairy cakes made with honey and see what happens!

Farmwife - the bread was ok - the crust was a bit thick and crunchy and it was slightly dense but considering it was a first attempt and once it was in the oven I realised that the yeast went out of date in November last year, and after I finished kneeding it I remembered we don't have a loaf tin it was a surprise that it was even edible!! - Freddy ate some and seemed to like it!!!!

Does anyone use a breadmaker? any tips on what type is good?


----------



## Farmwife

I 'm glad you tried. Next time the bread comes out of the oven butter the top it while it's still warm. That will make the crust soft. When you buy yeast, refrigerated after you open it. That helps it stay fresher longer.

Farmwife


----------



## crohnsinct

Suzysu:  your culinary adventures continue to entertain.  Have you looked up expired yeast and green poo:ylol2:  Don't you know I just gave away my breadmaker:ymad:

I looked up  that sucranat mentioned in the above instructions and very interesting...here is some info on that: http://www.livinghealthymom.com/sucanat-benefits/

back to housework...just keep checking the computer for an email from the IBD nurse with the rest of O's results and instructions going forward.  O is biting at the bit to know what her first day of food will be like...that is if they don't say extend EN longer...ugh and I will never be able to get my appointments at this rate.  Maybe time for pushy NY'er to make a call...but then I won't have an excuse to keep popping on the computer...


----------



## crohnsinct

Farmwife said:


> When you buy yeast, refrigerated after you open it. That helps it stay fresher longer.
> 
> Farmwife


:rof:but not 7 months after the expiration date longer:rof:

I just love that picture of Grace...It is like she is laughing at us...cutie patootie!


----------



## Jmrogers4

We are big on banana bread, I think the kids let the bananas get brown just so I will make it, never lasts more than an hour.  In fact Jack as started cutting off a piece and hiding it as soon as I say it is ready so he can have for a snack or with lunch later. :tongue:
The hidden veggies are always a great idea.  I just found out recently and I'm over 40 years old, my mother always put pureed beets in chocolate cake and we all loved it as kids, no wonder my chocolate cake never tastes like hers. 
Jack makes dinner one night a week but then he will be 13 in a month that way he gets to choose what he wants/likes and we figure out how to make it with stuff he can eat.  Figure as he has to deal with this the rest of his life or until they can find a cure (fingers crossed) I better start now teaching him how to feed himself now.


----------



## Mehita

@Suzysu ~ I use a Zojirushi breakmaker. I've been making a loaf of gluten free bread every week for the last three and a half years and it's holding up well considering the bread I make is very dense. It has two paddles instead of one and many, many (too many?) options. It's kind of expensive as far as bread makers go, but it's been totally worth it for us.


----------



## Suzysu

Mehita - I will keep an eye out for that breadmaker - whatever we get will be second hand so it will depend a little on what is out there! Does yours do everything from start to finish as one long programme?

JM - I love banana bread! The only reason I don't make it is that I end up eating it all!!


----------



## Mehita

Suzysu said:


> Mehita - I will keep an eye out for that breadmaker - whatever we get will be second hand so it will depend a little on what is out there! Does yours do everything from start to finish as one long programme?


Yup, everything, start to finish. Beeps at certain times if you want to add other special items (nuts, etc). The only interaction from me is to scrape down the ingredients when it starts to mix... might just be a gluten free flour thing? I have forgotten at times and it turns out fine.


----------



## Jmrogers4

Suzysu said:


> JM - I love banana bread! The only reason I don't make it is that I end up eating it all!!


If I can make it past the 5 minute mark I might get one slice, if I'm lucky.  I love it too and would happily eat the entire loaf myself.


----------



## my little penguin

I love to make bread by hand- gets all the frustrations of crohn's out- plus depending on th day- just the right wetness of the dough.


----------



## jmckinley

I made these apple cinnamon muffins tonight...definitely worth a try. I added a teaspoon of vanilla. Best use of coconut flour I have made. They are less dense than the muffins on wellfedhomestead.com

http://www.thenourishinggourmet.com/2009/09/spiced-apple-muffins-gluten-grain-and-dairy-free.html


----------



## crohnsinct

BAM!  Just made some homemade pasta and by made I don't mean boiled up homemade pasta made in someone else's home...I mean I mixed flour, salt and egg my self...well my kitchen aid did it itself but you get the idea. 

So put that in your corn husk and smoke it Farmwife!  

OK so it was white refined flour, regular eggs, refined salt and canola oil but like I said I am trying to use up all the old stuff in the house. Oh and there was a little incident that involved me forgetting the shield and flour all over the place but still.... 

I am hoping this cheers O up.  I have been making her boxed pasta everyday and she LOVES my fresh homemade fettucine (haven't made it in over a year - no surprise I am sure).  I plan to mix it with some tuna (canned) and toss with balsamic vinegar and olive oil...the rest of the family will get some non organic grape tomatoes, red onion and green beans tossed in.  YUM!


----------



## Jmrogers4

:rof: I'm picturing flour flying all over and I can picture it very well because I have been known to drop an entire bag of flour on the flour.
Might have to try making my own pasta as well, I think you have inspired me.


----------



## Suzysu

Crohnsinct - I am now STARVING!!!! - sounds really yummy - I have never ever even thought of attempting to make homemade pasta!! - is it easy (bear in mind my culinary abilities when you answer that question!!).
JM - those apple muffins look amazing - I will be baking (or attempting to bake them) as soon as Freddy is finished with the low residue diet!


----------



## Farmwife

Crohnsinct homemade pasta means it was once homemade in a factory. 
Just to set the record straight I don't smoke!!! Fire and hay don't mix!!!
Being a city girl you won't know that.

I hoping to get my honey cookies recipe on tonight.
Farmwife


----------



## crohnsinct

Suzy:  so ridiculously easy!  four, egg, oil, salt knead...cover, let stand 1 hour..roll out and cut.  I use the old fashioned Italian roller cutter machines that clamp onto your counter but you could roll it out yourself and use a knife to cut it...I know where you can get a real bad mamma jamma rolling pin:ytongue:

Even with the machine it is a little tedious and a bit messy but once you taste it you will never want boxed again! They do sell electric pasta machines but they are too expensive and big for my liking.  

O came home with bad tude today...grrr!


----------



## Farmwife

Hear it is!:soledance:
I found the same recipe on cooks.com. This is a great web site to get some yummy recipes. I love it! Now in my opinion theses cookies are a little plan. You could add some frosting on top. My kids dunk them in applesauce or their left over canned peach juice. They love it. 
For my honey cookie recipe. Press here.

Farmwife:heart:


----------



## Sascot

Wow you guys are making me look bad!!  :ymad:  Apart from cooking Andrew's veg and peeling his apples, I haven't done anything as exciting as all of you! Must start trying harder.
Anyone found a way to make the kitchen clean itself afterwards yet?


----------



## Tesscorm

I'm with you Sas, I've got to get on this 'home cooking' - I'm really beginning to feel like a neglectful mother! :redface:

Going to try the honey cookies this weekend


----------



## Dearie

We are trying to buy more organic foods too and trying not to buy as many foods with preservatives or artificial flavors.  It's hard because we are so used to eating a lot of processed fast foods and I didn't think the kids would even go for changing their diet.  But, with persistence, they are trying new things (like quinoa and soy or almond milk) and liking it.

I also want to add manuka honey to my son's diet since I've heard that it has anti-inflammatory properties.

My son is still drinking the Ensure/pediasure for the added nutrients but I was wondering which elemental formulas have ANTI-inflammatory properties in addition to the nutrients that the Ensure/pediasure have (and maybe less sugar too)?


----------



## jmckinley

Sascot...The trick is to turn the air up so you sweat and complain about how you spend sooooo much time cooking with this "healthy" diet. Then hubby will clean the kitchen. :ybiggrin:

We aren't abandoning the diet thing, but we are putting the brakes on the diet since we are on EN right now. We'll regroup as we come off that.


----------



## Susan2

Anyone tried blackstrap molasses in their cooking? It is very intense, so you don't need much of it, and it has a high iron content in an easily assimilable form. It also contains folate, calcium, magnesium, potassium, and manganese.

It also has a low glycemic index.

Some people need to get used to the taste, but I love it on my rolled oats porridge for breakfast in the winter and have got to like it so much that I can eat it by the spoonful!

BTW you need to make sure that you get molasses that hasn't has sulphur dioxide added. I buy organic when I can afford it, but it's a bit expensive.


----------



## Suzysu

My mum used to give us that! I quite liked it!! - I think I may have to try it with the kids athough Im not sure they will take it!!


----------



## Tesscorm

Thanks Susan, just looked up some info and it is definitely something I will try to add into our diets!

If anyone's interested, link below gives some info

http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?dbid=118&tname=foodspice


----------



## crohnsinct

YES!  We have that.  Got it years ago when O was first testing with low iron...go figure!


----------



## Tesscorm

Just curious...  how/where do you use it?  I marinade fish, chicken, pork with Hoisin sauce (which is sweet), I was going to try using molasses next time but, how else do you use it?  We use very few sweeteners at home - ie one bag of sugar easily lasts me 6+ months, bottle of maple syrup maybe a year, etc.  (obviously having a 'sweet tooth' is not an issue at our home :lol so I don't have many ideas as to how to incorporate 'sweet' in our diet???  

From the comments above, I assume it has a very distinct flavour???  Can you use it in place of maple syrup on pancakes, etc.  Or in place of honey in tea?


----------



## my little penguin

Dearie -peptamin jr has been shown to reduce inflammation

http://www.nestle-nutrition.com/nir...40B9-8A14-E79DB56B9F57/Peptamen_evidence1.pdf

DS drinks his orally.
Hope that helps


----------



## Tesscorm

Thanks MLP!


----------



## Dearie

Thanks MLP! I'm gonna look into getting that for my son.


----------



## Dearie

MLP does your insurance cover some of the cost of the peptamen?


----------



## my little penguin

It covers it all after we meet our deductible which takes about a week.:roy:

The key is to have the doc order it by a script and send it through your durable medical equipment (DME)supplier. Most insurances have a DME clause where they will pay x% of medical supplies and infusion therapy.

YOu may need a letter of medical necessity. We have that as well.
DS did have very poor weight gain and Food allergies so that may have helped.


----------



## Tesscorm

I made some amazing Coconut Oil Chocolate Truffles!!!  They are so good and a great way to use coconut oil!  I've read so much of the anti-inflammatory properties of coconut oil and lot of other health benefits but have had a tough time incorporating it on a regular basis.  These will do it!!  I told Stephen to have one everyday and I don't think it'll be a huge hardship! 

1 cup coconut oil (softened) (so it blends easily into mixture)
1 tsp vanilla extract
1/2 tsp sea salt
2 tbsp nut butter (optional)
1-2 tbsp honey
2-4 tbsp unsweetened cocoa
cake sprinkles (optional)

(makes about 20)

In a food processor, beat all ingredients together and then form 'balls' on a flat pan.  Refrigerate to harden.  (You can then transfer to any container but keep in the fridge.)

Now, my expert culinary observations and alterations! :lol:

- They have a very strong coconut flavour - if you like coconut, you'll LOVE these; but, if you don't, well...   As Stephen doesn't LOVE coconut, to offset some of the flavour, I added an extra 1-2 tablespoons of peanut butter.  (Next time, I'm going to try reduce the cocoa and use Nutella, which he loves - may offset some of the coconut flavour??)

- The sea salt - I liked the sweet/salty flavour, however, found that the 'bits' of sea salt left an odd salty aftertaste.  Am going to try with regular table salt next time.

- Now the 'balls' shape - okay, not sure how you would form these!?!?!  When first mixed, it has the consistency of pudding or icing, so I tried to harden the mix in the fridge to form the balls.  Didn't work - chocolate was literally melting in my hands as I tried to make the balls!  So, left it out again to soften and then used an icing decorator/piping bag to make little 'buds'- this worked.  And then I sprinkled with the coloured sprinkles and refridgerated 

They are absolutely delicious and literally melt in your mouth!


----------



## crohnsinct

OMGosh!  I LOVE coconut and LOVE salty sweet combo but oh yeah this is about O right....I can't wait to try these.


----------



## Tesscorm

:lol:  I like coconut but don't usually LOVE it... so was a bit easier to limit myself  but, even so... they are so decadent and creamy that I still had 3 or 4 throughout the day yesterday! :ytongue:

Farmwife - see...  something even Crohnsinct, Suzysu and I can 'cook' !!  :thumright:


----------



## Farmwife

Well I'll be... Y'all might make good cooks some day. GOOD FOR YOU!!!!


Farmwife


----------



## izzi'smom

I am guessing that with the right kind of nut butter (and omission of the sprinkles...crushed nuts/shaved chocolate instead maybe?) this is PALEO worthy also. TY for posting!!


----------



## Tesscorm

Oooh, hadn't thought about chocolate shavings!  :lol:  I would love to add crushed nuts but Stephen's dietitien told us no 'pieces' of nuts (nut butter is fine) - maybe I worry too much about that and it would be okay???  I, personally, would love the crushed nuts in these chocolates! :blush:

(We're still eating the batch I made, so I'll reiterate - skip/switch the sea salt!  The chocolate melts quicker then the salt, then you're left with just little bits of salt still melting in your mouth!  )


----------



## Tea

Jmrogers4 said:


> Great idea, I know when I find something that J can and will eat we make it a lot! so the more choices the better.  Any ideas on an easy snack he can have in the baseball dugout while everyone else is munching and spitting sunflower seeds?


Pirate's Booty is a great snack, puffed cheese balls.  Great substitute for popcorn as well.


----------



## izzi'smom

Remind me, Tess...does Stephen have strictures or fistula problems? My GI tells me that it is a knee jerk reaction to tell us no nuts. Izz doesn't have either of these problems and I let her have them now. ty for the salt tip lol!


----------



## Tea

This recipe was in Naturally Savvy today and it sounds easy (no cooking involved) and delish.  

Blueberry Lavender Mousse
Ingredients3 Cups Fresh Blueberries 
1 Sprig of Fresh Lavender 
3 Tablespoons Agave Nectar (or Honey)
Methods / StepsBlend the blueberries, lavender and sweetener into a liquid, then pour into a serving bowl and chill in the fridge for half an hour. The pectin in the berries will firm up the liquid into a thick gel that is a cross between the texture of a jell-o and a mousse. Enjoy! 

I haven't had much success in finding a cook book for crohn's patients. Seems some of you on the board could write one from what I've seen posted.


----------



## Tesscorm

I've wondered the same thing (about seeds too) and think you're right about the knee-jerk reaction.  As he still has some inflammation, his last MRE showed some mild narrowing but from the way it was said (forget exactly what it said???), it gave me the impression that it was not worrisome.  So...  probably some crushed nuts would be okay.  We were also told no seeds - he avoids all breads with seeds and I remove them at home (cooking, fruits, etc.) but, I don't worry about the few he gets on pizza (in the sauce), etc.  He can forgo almost any food but not his pizza!


----------



## crohnsinct

Tea said:


> it sounds easy (no cooking involved) and delish.


Bahahaha you know us well!  Does sound good.  I will have to try it.


----------



## Farmwife

Tea that does sound great! It's blueberry season up here I'll have to make it.

Farmwife


----------



## izzi'smom

Tea looks good! 
I started our transition to PALEO today...my kids have tried shittake mushrooms, radish pods, nasturtiums, and beet greens (and liked 2 of the 4...radish pods and nasturtiums a bit spicy), plus eaten broccoli, salad, cukes, peppers, blueberries, bananas and green beans. I think that this may not be as hard a transition as I thought. (Izz used to do a ton of fruit/veg but cut back as a result of her Crohn's). I have a feeling eating socially and sticking to the diet may be the hardest part for them. I let them cheat today (we had a picnic with family) but will cut out more and more as the week goes on.


----------



## izzi'smom

Oh, and Tea...
http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=cooking+for+crohns+and+colitis&hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=x75&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&channel=fflb&prmd=imvns&biw=1247&bih=523&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=9352334179117720316&sa=X&ei=7xUKUMKjLqOM6QG63tjdCQ&ved=0CFYQ8wIwAA
I have this one and I like it.  I think it is geared more toward including foods that are beneficial than excluding foods that may trigger, though.


----------



## Jmrogers4

izzi'smom said:


> I started our transition to PALEO today...


We are on day 5 of PALEO transition.  Jack started LDN the first of the month and things were going really well until about a week ago and we had 5 days of the big D and stomach pain.
We didn't want to start Prednisone again and are hoping we can make it through with diet until the LDN kicks in.  So far so good he is feeling better and eating but I guess I never realized how much starch we eat.  He is doing much better then the rest of us but then he has always preferred his veggies over starch. That certainly does not come from me!  I'm always the first one to grab from the bread basket.
I do let him cheat and have ketchup...


----------



## Tesscorm

Good luck with the diet!  And the LDN!!

Glad he's feeling better again!

(Very nice picture! :thumright


----------



## izzi'smom

Jmrogers4 said:


> We are on day 5 of PALEO transition.  Jack started LDN the first of the month and things were going really well until about a week ago and we had 5 days of the big D and stomach pain.
> We didn't want to start Prednisone again and are hoping we can make it through with diet until the LDN kicks in.  So far so good he is feeling better and eating but I guess I never realized how much starch we eat.  He is doing much better then the rest of us but then he has always preferred his veggies over starch. That certainly does not come from me!  I'm always the first one to grab from the bread basket.
> I do let him cheat and have ketchup...


i am glad Jack is feeling better! By transition< I mean we are cheating. While I have added a ton of fresh preoduce and removed most grains/carbs, we have been travelling/staying with family and she preps for a scope today-not terribly conducive to starting a new diet. I bought organic honey bunny ketchup at the local natural foods store, sweetened with honey. i think it is paleo friendly.


----------



## DustyKat

So good to hear that Jack is feeling better Jacqui!  

I hope it stays that way and the LDN is indeed a magic pill! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Dusty. xxx


----------



## Jmrogers4

May have to look for the hunny bunny ketchup, thanks for letting me know that there is indeed something out there and I don't have to try and make my own


----------



## izzi'smom

I have heard ketchup is not worth making yourself...so the organic is pricey, but I am guessing it is worth it!


----------



## Twiggy930

Just made some fantastic wraps that are SCD and Paleo legal.  Here is the recipe.

3 Tbsp almond flour
1/4 tsp baking soda
1 egg
1 Tbsp coconut oil, melted
1 Tbsp water

Stir ingredients together and pour into a greased pyrex (glass) pie plate (8 - 9 inches).  Microwave on high for about 2 minutes.  Cool for 1 minute and then lift out of the pan with a spatula.

I turned one of these into a SCD quesadilla by adding cheddar cheese to one side and putting it back into the microwave for about 20 seconds then folding it over.


----------



## Tesscorm

Twiggy - going to make your wraps this weekend! 


And, the chocolate coconut oil candies - tried a variation and, according to Stephen, they are even better now...

I, personally, don't even like the smell of Nutella BUT for you Nutella fans...  

Recipe changes were:  used only 1 heaping tbsp of cocoa and only 1 tbsp of peanut butter but added 2 tbsp of Nutella.  Also cut back on the salt - used only 1/4 tsp of 'table' salt.


----------



## Suzysu

You guys have been so busy making so many yummy things!!
I have given up on the more natural diets while Freddy is low residue, but no way can he stay low residue forever and once he is back to normal food (hopefully soon!) we will be giving it another go - so I will be able to share my cooking disasters with you!!!!


----------



## Tesscorm

Looking to pick the brains of my far off friends and their strange and unusual foods 

I'm looking for ideas for new veggies...  I always stick to the tried and true (broccoli, carrots, green bean, etc.) but my daughter would like me to try new veggies.  I often see different veggies (not 'common' to Ontario, like fiddleheads?!?) at the grocery store but have no idea what they are, what to do with them, if they're worth the effort, etc.

Any favourites of yours that you can suggest?  I might even get lucky and find one that Stephen likes (assuming he even allows a bit within arms length of his mouth!!)!


----------



## izzi'smom

We have recently tried beet greens with success (both kids love them)http://http://www.simplyrecipes.com/recipes/beet_greens/
I replaced the bacon w/ andouille sausage.  
I made kale chips (remove stems, wash/dry, toss in evoo/salt and bake @250/20 min) with mixed reviews (but kale is so good for you i am happy if they only eat a few bites)
We also love asparagus here. Otherrwise we eat a lot of standby veggies also!


----------



## Farmwife

WOW, I'm impressed. We're horrible on veggies around here.:thumbdown:
My farmer man loves meat and potatoes with either corn or green beens. 
THAT'S IT! I do make casseroles now. So at least were branching out.:thumleft:


----------



## crohnsinct

HA!  I finally have something on Farmwife in the kitchen!  Lots of veggies here! But none that adventurous.  Have you tried Broccoli Rabe?  Yummy with sausage (Italian sausage that is).  I agree with Angie...Kale is the new miracle veggie so any recipe you can find using that.  We also have made the chips and my kids love them. Cabbage in the slaw form is fun to experiment with and corned beef and cabbage made in the crock pot is to die for.  I have a recipe for Chinese Cole Slaw that ALL kids LOVE...has a lot of sugar and some sesame seeds and almonds (our nutritionist is O.K. with sesame seeds and small nut pieces...she says just chew a lot)  in it though so that kinds stinks as I know you aren't doing nuts and seeds.  I have started cutting the sugar way down.   

In the summer we are always throwing zucchini, eggplant, peppers etc on the bbq rubbed with olive oil and garlic.  Oh and speaking of Zucchini...I have a recipe for a zucchini pie (but you have to be o,k, with cheese and eggs) that all kids usually love as well but not home so you will have to wait for it.


----------



## Farmwife

I'm SHOCKED crohnsinct!!!! 
You almost sound like a cook!:lol2:
I almost want to make the stuff you said.
But wasting money is something we can not do.
Once my hubby and son saw the food, they would get up from my table and go feed the cows and still want me to feed them.:ylol:


----------



## Tesscorm

Hmmm...  :nonono: not seeing the same enthusiasm as with the beavertails and s'mores conversation!!  :lol: 

Am going to try the kale chips   Is broccoli rabe the same as rapini?

Actually, had a great new broccoli recipe today at a friends' cottage...  heading off to bed now but will post tomorrow


----------



## Tesscorm

So..., broccoli salad I had...

Raw broccoli (although, I think it would be better if broccoli were slightly cooked and cooled), cole slaw dressing, roasted almond slices and raisins!  It was a great salad!  The friend we were with was once a chef and made his own dressing but said the bottled dressing would be fine as well.  So simple but was really yummy!

Also, re Kale...  look up a recipe for a Portuguese soup called Calde Verde (translates to 'green soup' ).  I grew up with my mom making this soup and it's delicious!!  (And, can be frozen.)


----------



## Tesscorm

Angie (izzi'smom) - tried the kale chips and thought this was a reallllllll long shot for Stephen (Stephen does NOT eat 'green' :lol... anyway, they were GOOD!  Everyone at home liked them, even Stephen! :banana:  Thanks for the idea!


----------



## izzi'smom

So glad everyone liked them! I couldn't remember how long to bake them yesterday so only did them for 10 min...I actually thought they had less of the "green" aftertaste. I figure they are such a nutritional powerhouse even if I get a few in the kids it's better than nothing (snuck some greens in our quesadillas last night )


----------



## momoftwinboys

I found these recipes on a site for gastroparesis from the University of Virginia while looking for something else.  Anyway, these are recipes for nutritional liquid recipes.  Thought many would work for adding nutrition and calories for our kids

http://uvahealth.com/services/digestive-health/images-and-docs/gastroparesis-diet.pdf

*FRUIT DRINKS*
Unless otherwise specified, mix all ingredients together in a blender.

Bucky Badger Punch
2 cups cranberry juice cocktail
1/2 cup orange juice
1/2 cup grapefruit juice
1 cup 7-UP or club soda
Combine the 3 juices in a pitcher. Add 7-UP or club soda when ready to serve.

High Protein Fruit Drink
8 ounce Enlive or Resource Breeze
½ cup sherbet
6 oz gingerale

Sherbet Punch
1/2 cup sherbet
6 oz gingerale

BREAKFAST SHAKE
6 oz. can frozen concentrated orange juice
¼ cup cold water
1 cup ice cubes
1 carton (8 oz.) plain yogurt
Combine all ingredients except ice cubes in blender, blend until frothy. With mixture still running, drop in ice cubes one at a time.

Slushy Punch
1 cup sugar
2 ripe medium bananas, cut up
3 cups unsweetened pineapple juice
2 tablespoons lime juice
1, 6 oz can frozen orange juice concentrate
1, 1 liter bottle carbonated water or lemon-lime beverage, chilled
Combine carbonated water and sugar until dissolved. In a blender, combine
bananas and juices. Blend until smooth. Add to sugar mixture. Pour in
carbonated water.

FROZEN FRUIT SLUSH
6 oz can frozen fruit juice
4 Tbsp sugar
3 cups crushed ice
Combine all ingredients in blender and
mix until slushy.


*SMOOTHIES*
**Tip for great smoothies with bananas: Peel very ripe bananas, put in quart size freezer storage bag and freeze until ready to use.

Basic Smoothie
½ cup vanilla yogurt or other creamy smooth yogurt such as lemon, key lime, strawberry, etc.)
1 small ripe banana

Strawberry Yogurt Frappe
1 tablespoon strawberry syrup or other flavoring
½ cup vanilla yogurt
½ cup milk
¼ cup orange juice
Dash vanilla


Strawberry Cheesecake Shake
(not sweet)
6 to 7 strawberries
½ cup cold milk
½ cup cottage cheese
Honey to taste
Combine all ingredients in blender until smooth.

Strawberry-Banana Frappe
(not sweet)
1 cup milk (or substitute)
2 bananas
1 carton (8 oz.) strawberry yogurt
1 Tbsp lemon juice
Combine all ingredients in blender.

Peach Plus
1/2 Peach, canned
¼ cup vanilla yogurt
¼ cup Milk
Dash vanilla
Dash nutmeg

Kefir Smoothie
8 oz Kefir – any flavor
1 ripe banana
Mix in blender until smooth.

Tropical Smoothie
½ cup creamy fruit yogurt
½ banana
2 tablespoons orange juice

Fruity Yogurt Sipper
1 ripe large banana or, 2 medium peaches, peeled and pitted
1 ½ cups whole milk
1 cup vanilla yogurt
1 tablespoon powdered sugar
½ cup ice cubes
Cut fruit into chunks. Combine all ingredients except ice in a blender until
smooth. Add ice, one cube at a time. Blend until smooth.

Key Lime Delight Shake
1/2 cup vanilla yogurt
6 oz key lime yogurt
1 ripe bananas
1/3 cup milk (or substitute)
Put all ingredients into a blender and blend until smooth.

Berry Good Smoothie
6 oz strawberry yogurt
6 oz raspberry yogurt
6 oz blueberry yogurt
½ cup milk
Mix in blender until smooth.

*FRUIT BLENDS*
Pear
½ cup canned pears
½ cup cottage cheese

Peach
½ cup canned peach
½ cup cottage cheese

Banana-Apple
½ small banana
½ cup cottage cheese
¼ cup apple juice

Combine these next 3 recipes in a blender until smooth. Chill until firm.
Option 1
¼ cup cottage cheese
¼ cup vanilla ice cream
½ cup prepared gelatin
Option 2
¼ cup flavored yogurt
¼ cup vanilla ice cream
½ cup prepared gelatin
Option 3
¼ cup ricotta or cottage cheese
¼ cup vanilla ice cream
½ cup blended fruit
½ cup prepared gelatin 

*SHAKES*

Super Milkshake
½ cup fortified milk
½ cup high fat ice cream
1 packet instant breakfast

The Super Shake
1 can Ensure Plus / Boost Plus or equivalent
1 cup milk
½ cup ice cream
Put all ingredients into a blender and blend until smooth.

High Protein/High Energy Shake
½ cup milk (or substitute)
1 package instant breakfast
¼ cup egg substitute
½ cup ice cream
Put all ingredients into a blender and blend until smooth.

Chocolate Peanut Butter Shake
1 can chocolate Ensure or Boost or store brand equivalent
2 tablespoons smooth peanut
½ cup vanilla ice cream

Juice Shake
¾ cup pineapple juice (or other juices)
¼ cup egg substitute (optional)
1-½ cups vanilla ice cream
Put all ingredients into a blender and blend.

Sherbet Drink
½ cup milk or fortified milk (see
below for recipe)
1/2 cup sherbet or sorbet
Can substitute ½ cup for ½ cup milk:Osmolite, OsmoliteHN Nutren 1.0, plainSoy Milk
Optional: Add ½ cup vanilla ice
cream for “Dreamsicle equivalent”

High-Calorie Malt
½ cup whole milk
1 tablespoon malted milk powder
½ cup half and half
1 oz package instant breakfast, any flavor
2 cups ice cream, any flavor
2 tablespoons Ovaltine 
Mix all ingredients together in a blender. Process until smooth.

Fruit and Cream
1 cup whole milk
1 cup vanilla ice cream
1 cup canned fruit in heavy syrup
(peaches, apricots, pears)
Almond or vanilla extract to taste
Blend all ingredients and chill well before serving.

High-Protein Shake
1 cup fortified milk
½ cup ice cream
½ teaspoon vanilla extract
2 tablespoons butterscotch, chocolate, or your favorite syrup or sauce
*For variety, add ½ cup banana or 1 tablespoon smooth peanut butter and 2 teaspoon sugar
Put all ingredients in a blender. Blend at low speed for 10 seconds.

Butterscotch Shake
8 oz milk
1 tablespoon butterscotch powdered pudding mix or syrup
1 teaspoon brown sugar
1 vanilla instant breakfast
Blend all ingredients together.

Chocolate Mint Shake
1 cup whole milk
1 cup chocolate ice cream
½ teaspoon peppermint extract
½ packet of chocolate instant breakfast
Blend all ingredients together.

Coffee Buzz
2 tsp of instant coffee, mixed in 1 TBSP water
1 cup milk (or substitute)
1 pack of chocolate or vanilla instant breakfast

Cocoa Supreme
1 envelope chocolate instant breakfast
8 oz milk
1 tsp chocolate syrup
Heat milk and add instant breakfast and syrup. Stir well to blend. Top with
marshmallows.

Orange Breakfast Nog
1 ½ cups buttermilk
2 tablespoons brown sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
2-3 large ice cubes
1/3 cup of frozen orange juice concentrate
Combine all ingredients except ice in a blender until smooth. Add ice, one
cube at a time. Blend until smooth and frothy.

Chocolate Crème de Menthe Shake
1 cup whole milk
1 cup chocolate ice cream
1 teaspoon crème de menthe
½ packet of chocolate instant breakfast
Blend all ingredients together.
NOTE: Contains alcohol.

Nana-Peanut Shake
½ cup milk (or substitute)
1 banana
2½ TB peanut butter
1 cup vanilla ice cream
Place milk in blender container. Add banana, peanut butter and ice cream.
Cover; blend on high for one minute or until thick and smooth.

Creamsicle Breakfast Shake
¾ cup vanilla or plain yogurt
¾ cup orange juice
1 pack vanilla instant breakfast
Blend all ingredients together in
blender.


----------



## momoftwinboys

OK I still have not found what I am searching for ...but found this...an alternative for nuts?  Have not tried it, it could be abrasive as nuts?

Spiced Chickpea "Nuts"
When roasted in a hot oven, chickpeas become super-crunchy. They're a great low-fat
substitute for nuts when salty cravings hit.
Perfect to have in your bag for a quick snack or on the road traveling
Yields: 4 servings, 1/4 cup each
Total Time: 50 min
Cook Time: 30 min
1 can(s) (15-ounce) chickpeas, rinsed
1 tablespoon(s) extra-virgin olive oil
2 teaspoon(s) ground cumin
1 teaspoon(s) dried marjoram
1/4 teaspoon(s) ground allspice
1/4 teaspoon(s) salt

Directions

Position rack in upper third of oven; preheat to 450°F.
Blot chickpeas dry and toss in a bowl with oil, cumin, marjoram, allspice, and salt.
Spread on a rimmed baking sheet. Bake, stirring once or twice, until browned and
crunchy, 25 to 30 minutes. Let cool on the baking sheet for 15 minutes.
Nutritional Information (per ¼ cup serving)
Calories 103 ,Total Fat 5g ,Saturated Fat 0gms, Cholesterol 0gms, Sodium 303mg, Total Carbohydrate 14g, Dietary Fiber 5g, Sugars ogms, Protein 4g


----------



## rollinstone

Tasty KFC like chicken - (SCD legal/delicious), free range chicken tenderloins, roll them in almond flour, cool them with butter and coconut oil in a pan until golden brown, salt to taste. Yummmmy - I wrap mine up in rice wraps and put a bit of sweet chilli on as a condiment


----------



## Suzysu

Thanks! those ideas are great!!
I have been trying to totally home cook everything and cut out as many preservatives etc as possible - however my older two children in particular are refusing to eat most of what I make!! My 6 year old has no health problems but she is very skinny (naturally - lucky her!!) and I am worried about her loosing weight plus Freddy is now starting to copy them so when they say yuk at something (before even trying it!!) he follows and refuses to eat it also!! - I'm assuming that if I stick with it they will eventually accept this dietary change and start eating???? - Has anyone else had a similar experience and did the kids take to it ok in the end????


----------



## crohnsinct

Ha!  So btdt Suzy.  It is hard but you just have to stick to your guns.  Only bring in the good stuff.  Keep serving what you want.  I had an old doc advising me when trying to cut my 5 year old (at the time) over to veggies etc...he said, she will go hungry but only for so long then when she realizes the good food isn't going anywhere she will cave.  And I'll be darned she did!  He gave us lots of pointers like present dinner only when you know she is starving (not necessarily when you are hingry or when you think iit is a good time to eat).  Present the rejected food first so for us it was veggies.  He also said it takes about 15 consecutive exposures to a food for them to finally accept it.  Also, only little bits on their plate...it is less overwhelming.  No discussions. I made a deal with my daughter...I won't harp on the benefits of foods, force you to try etc but you can't make any comments either.  They don't eat, just toss it. I know it goes against our very grain as moms to not feed our kids and this whole method was exhausting but it really did work.  Oh yeah and for us since it was veggies we did lots of butter and garlic or cheese sauce then gradually cut back...now I have teens whole love plain steamed broccoli, green beans etc.

We still fall off the clean wagon plenty and given a choice my kids will always go unclean but they have come to accept the clean eating.  Helps that there are lots of clean treats you can bake and such.  Also, I surprise them from time to time with an ooey gooey totally processed unclean piece of crap meal.  This way they don't feel totally deprived.


----------



## Suzysu

Ha Ha! - Thanks Crohnsinct!! - We have only really been doing it for a week (gone veggie as well) - It is slightly soul destroying but hopefully worth it in the end!! I'm not going to be totally militant about them eating stuff but at least if we can eat clean at home it's a start!!


----------



## crohnsinct

I hear ya and to make matters worse you never really see a quantifiable result of your efforts.  It is not like a doc years from now will say "wow good thing you went clean otherwise your kid would have gotten this that or the other thing" .  I also have family members and friends who say it is a bunch of hog wash and are quick to quote any study they hear on tv or radio on a two minute piece that says it all doesn't matter.  And then there are the stories of the 105 year old smoker, drinker McDonald's eater who never exercised a day in his life or the 40 year old health freak who died of a heart attack on his daily 10 mile run. 

I just say, I would rather do this and find out in the end it didn't matter than not do it and find out it did matter!


----------



## Suzysu

Wise wise words indeed


----------



## Tesscorm

Where were you and your advice 15 years ago?!?!? :lol:  Susysu, Stephen would fit right in at your dinner table!


----------



## CarolinAlaska

We love to cook clean.  At first my kids balked, but whenever they'd eat junk and then felt sick afterwards, I pointed it out...  see how that makes you feel when you eat ____.  We had to go gluten-free, and it made it a lot easier to switch to clean eating too.  Also we watch shows like "Food, Inc" and "King Corn" and they start getting the picture.


----------



## crohnsinct

:ylol: 15 years ago? I was right there with ya Tess!  

That is why I had a third child. Another chance to do it right!  I figure even baseball players get three strikes.  We tell her all the time how lucky she is that I am a much more enlightened mother:ylol:  She had me all to herself as a young one cuz the others were in school.  And how lucky for her that when O goes to college and she is entering high school I will have no other children at home to take my attention and focus off from her:lol2:

She can thank me later!


----------



## Tesscorm

:rof:  How lucky for her...  YOU, all to herself, all through high school, nothing to distract you from her and her 'goings on'!  :lol:


----------



## Tesscorm

Carole, I recently watched Food Inc.!  OMG, what an eye-opener!


----------



## Suzysu

crohnsinct - :ylol::ylol:!!
Carolin what are food inc and king corn? films? documentaries?


----------



## Tesscorm

Suzysu... yes, Food Inc is a documentary film.  I imagine so is King corn.

By the time my husband and I finished watching the film, we were ready to swear off anything we couldn't grow in our garden!  And, we don't even have a (veggie) garden! :lol:

Just out of curiosity, how do you go about finding an organic farmer, butcher, etc.?  I seriously would start purchasing my meats, produce from an organic farm but I'm not sure how to find a legitimate one and how do I know that, even if the food really is organic, that they meet appropriate hygiene/cleanliness processes?  David, do you have any advice??


----------



## Maree.

What you've described about watching the documentaries is how I feel sometimes when I read the main diet forum here.


----------



## David

My suggestion would be to go to farmer's markets and find local, organic producers there.  Then ask to tour their farm and do so.


----------



## CarolinAlaska

Suzysu said:


> crohnsinct - :ylol::ylol:!!
> Carolin what are food inc and king corn? films? documentaries?


Documentaries.  You can see them through DVD rental places or online through sites like Netflix.


----------



## CarolinAlaska

Maree. said:


> What you've described about watching the documentaries is how I feel sometimes when I read the main diet forum here.


Really, why?  I haven't spent any time there.  I do feel frustrated at times when I speak to dieticians who want my daughter to eat nasty processed foods to "fatten her up".  Learn what is healthy food, and I might be able to hear you better.  KWIM?


----------



## Maree.

I continually trip over things that make me question my assumptions about what is healthy.  It really is a maze.

Saw some recent posts about grains (particularly wheat), that talked about how much they've been altered over the last 60 years by selective breeding.  That suggested that even if there organic modern varieties might not be particularly suitable for human consumption.

I've swapped and reduced Liam's breakfast cereal intake but just can't picture him coping with out bread which is definitely his favorite food.  I've found I can buy spelt based breakfast cereal(a medieval wheat variety that's easier to digest) but can't find heritage grain flours here.

I think my hunt for alternative flours is going to have to wait until July when we head to Georgia, in the Caucasus there is a lot of ancient grains grown and products made from these are available in regional markets and supermarkets.  As there are no restrictions on importation of food here I plan to buy up several kilograms of flour and other grains products to experiment with.  We love Georgia and it has the most wonderful tasting bread, but I'd not realised until I investigated heritage grains that it's because the wheat used is so different.


----------



## CarolinAlaska

Sounds great, Maree.  I didn't know you were moving back in July.  Tell me if you find locating heritage wheat any easier to find when you actually get back.


----------



## Maree.

Home for us is Australia, and we try to visit each year but I don't see my husband finding work back there anytime soon.  We've been away for half Liam's life.

Georgia, is a small country in the Caucasus - former Soviet Republic (only a couple of hours flight from us).  It's part of the area where wheat grew wild and was first domesticated.

Georgia is extremely poor, but has beautiful scenery, lovely people and gorgeous food, one of our favorite places.  We are taking my uncle and aunt there for a week in July at the end of a tour there doing through eastern europe.  So I'll take the opportunity to try and find a good source of Einkorn wheat flour given it turns out it's one of the main places it's grown.


----------



## crohnsinct

Maree. said:


> Georgia, is a small country in the Caucasus - former Soviet Republic (only a couple of hours flight from us).  It's part of the area where wheat grew wild and was first domesticated.
> 
> Georgia is extremely poor, but has beautiful scenery, lovely people and gorgeous food, one of our favorite places.  We are taking my uncle and aunt there for a week in July at the end of a tour there doing through eastern europe.


Take me! Take me! We can call it a fresh air fund trip...you know...where they take the nasty city people and expose them to the beautiful countryside...ask FW...I am a nasty city girl and in desperately need of such a trip.


----------



## Maree.

You'd love it at immigration they give your passport a cursory glance, stamp it then say welcome to Georgia and hand you a bottle of wine.


----------



## Maree.

Having tried every health food shop in town, popped into the local supermarket today and they had spelt wheat flour.  Last place I would have thought to look, I often go there to pick up a few things as it's just around the corner but not to do a full shop as it's really little and has limited range.

So tomorrow I'm going to make a sour dough starter, then on Saturday morning I'll bake my first set of spelt loaves, to use for the kids sandwiches this week (school week here starts Sunday).  

A friend has offerred to lend me a bread maker and if I decide to make all my own bread I'll probably try that, as although I really enjoy making bread by hand it's a bit time consuming to do all the time.


----------



## crohnsinct

YUM!  Let us know how it turns out and share te recipe!


----------



## CarolinAlaska

Maree. said:


> Home for us is Australia, and we try to visit each year but I don't see my husband finding work back there anytime soon.  We've been away for half Liam's life.
> 
> Georgia, is a small country in the Caucasus - former Soviet Republic (only a couple of hours flight from us).  It's part of the area where wheat grew wild and was first domesticated.
> 
> Georgia is extremely poor, but has beautiful scenery, lovely people and gorgeous food, one of our favorite places.  We are taking my uncle and aunt there for a week in July at the end of a tour there doing through eastern europe.  So I'll take the opportunity to try and find a good source of Einkorn wheat flour given it turns out it's one of the main places it's grown.


Boy!  I was sure confused.  I thought you were moving back to the state Georgia in the US!  Thanks for the clarification.  That is really cool you are going to the country Georgia and that you'll likely have access to the good wheat!  Will you be able to get it home in ample supplies?  So, you'll stay where you are long-term or are you planning a more permanent move?  Just trying to get it straight in my head .


----------



## Maree.

There are 4 of us.  On the outbound flight we'll have 3 cases of less than ~20 kg each.  Then coming back we can get upto 40kg per person in checked baggage.  20kg cost $13 per person 40kg cost $40 per person.  I think I'll buy a cheap 4th bag while we are there and pay for an extra bag for purchases.

We are total nomads we go where ever my husbands current job is.  We had 2 years in Saudi Arabia and now 3 in Emirates.  Would love to go to Sth East Asia (our long term goal but job market there is soft at present.)  So think at the moment another year here looks likely.

My husband does IT consulting and is away 80 - 90 % of the time which I find hugely frustrating.  He's basically based here because there is a lot of work in the Middle East and Dubai has a super connector airport.  Next week he is in Saudia Arabia then 3 weeks in Ghana.  Home for a week to handle visa renewals then 3 weeks in Saudi followed by a month in Lebanon.  With projects in London & Oman also on the cards for the next 6 months.  The boys and I struggle to keep up with his travel plans.

This summer where planning to travel with him as much as we can as he's been away so much this year that I think boys need to spend more time with him around.


----------



## crohnsinct

Maree:  I grew up with a dad who travelled the same but when he was home (which was rare) he was 100% home and present with us kids (no computers back then).  We also travelled all summer with him and the adventures we had and the exposure to his business (he was in sports and news trelevision) was invaluable. 

My hubby also travelled quite a lot when my kids were young.  It was hard but I have to say the hardest part was living alone with the kids, I got into a routine, set all the rules etc.  Then he would come home and muck it all up!  Had his own idea of the rules, screwed up our schedule etc.  He quickly got the hint that though.


----------



## CarolinAlaska

That sounds rough.  Where is your favorite place to live?  How are the people there where you are?


----------



## Maree.

Mobile phones are awful.  Particularly with global teams there is no such thing as a weekend or out of hours.  In this region Saudi Arabia & Oman have Thurs/Fri weekends.  Here our weekend is Fri & Sat and in most of the rest of the world its Sat/Sun.  He has collegues and customers working every day of the week who ring with questions of looking for advice.  Then add time zones, Pete's supervisor is in London and work hours there run until about 11pm our time and his line manager somewhere in the US so team calls are always late night.  

This is why when planning family holidays I actively seek out remote destinations with no mobile signal.  

Totally agree about the disruption part.  Life here with the boys tends to be really busy but we get into the swing of our routine and then things go haywire when we've got an extra person to incorporate into our schedule.


----------



## Maree.

I love Australia, Melbourne our home town is still our favorite city anywhere.  But I also love to travel and explore new locations.  

Dubai is 90% expatriate and the expatriate community is very diverse.  It's a travel and trade hub.  The groups I'm most involved with is my school community, which I really enjoy because it's really diverse.  Some nationalities have their own schools.  My boys are in an IB school (International Bacclaluret school).  It has 1660 kids from over 100 nationalities and it's very unusual to have more than 2 or 3 kids of the same nationality in a class.  French and Russian are the two languages most commonly spoken at home, followed by Arabic and English  I'm on the PTA and run the support programs for non english speaking parents which means I have contact with a range of fascinating people from a vary diverse set of places.


----------



## CarolinAlaska

Very cool!  What an awesome experience for your kids!


----------



## Maree.

I think so too, I can see they are going to struggle when they finally have to return home for university but I hope in they'll take with them fantastic memories of our travels and the friends they've made and that in the long term these will be experiences that they benefit from.


----------



## CarolinAlaska

They will be much better for it in the long-run.  But I agree, that they'll struggle trying to fit in - they won't be able to relate to everything...  Our kids were sheltered for about 4.5 years on a missionary base in Colorado where there weren't many other kids.  They really struggled when they moved here, my oldest two especially, trying to assimilate back to the normal American culture.  I guess we've deviated from topic!


----------



## Maree.

We definitely have, shocking.  Carolin I'm going to blame you for that detor (despite the fact that I contributed heavily).  Now you need to come with some pearls of wisdom on the topic as penance


----------



## CarolinAlaska

I don't have any pearls right now as my daughter can't eat anything except broth and sweet potatoes so far!  (crying alligator tears!  I'm so bad!)


----------



## Maree.

Damn guess I'll have to try to come up with something on topic.  

Liam needs to gain weight, his BMI Percentile 4 (BMI 14.3) although not shocking compared to many kids here.  It has been dropping all year and I really don't want to see it go any lower, so have decided it's time to take action & that I'll start adding Ensure to his diet.

I picked up a tin of the powdered Ensure, they had the ready mix too but that had Carrageenan in it which I've read worrying things about on the forum.

My usual smoothy recipe is:
1/2 cup fruit juice (low acid fruits)
1/2 cup yoghurt
1 bannana
1 cup frozen fruit.

I found if I replace the yoghurt & the banana with 1 serve worth of the Ensure powder I get a smoothy with a similar texture.  

This afternoons smoothy was:
56g Ensure powder (1 serve)
1/2 cup Mango/Banana/Apple Juice
1 cup frozen Boysenberries 

With the Ensure I'm using Mango/Banana/Apple Juice & Strawberry/Banana/Apple Juice as my bases as they have nice strong flavors which means the Ensure after taste is somewhat hidden.  (Also because there GERD friendly and Liam has an acid reflux issue.)


----------



## Catherine

That's Interesting because there is no carrageenan in my ensure powder.


----------



## Maree.

Nor in mine but it's in the premixed Ensure (the ready to drink ones) which was why I bought the powder.


----------



## crohnsinct

I never knew they made a powder!!!  Is it sold OTC or do you have to get it from medical supply companies.  I am thinking I may be slipping some into O's smoothies...although after a week of stuffing her full of food she looks like she may have gained a few...going to doc tomorrow so fingers crossed she has moved into 5th percentile!


----------



## Catherine

http://abbottnutrition.com/brands/products/ensure-powder


----------



## Maree.

It's OTC here and I suspect everywhere as the label doesn't say it has to be taken under medical supervision.

I haven't mentioned to Liam that i've been adding it to is smoothies and he hasn't noticed.  I can smell it but that's because I know it's there.


----------



## Amy2

I used to sneak veggies into my kids food all the time.  Even though we raised them as vegetarians, they wanted to be bread-atarians.  Especially my youngest.  Before he got sick he was trying to live off pb&js, spaghetti and bean burritos.


----------



## Maree.

Does anyone else's child lay the flattery about how fantastic the food is really thick before leaving their meal barely touched.

Tonight Liam said "mum this is brilliant" and as soon as he said it I knew he was going to eat badly.


----------



## crohnsinct

LMAO!  That kid is smart!  If he says he doesn't like it you will fight...try it...eat a little...but if he says it tastes good then doesn't eat it you will be all, "oh no, he likes it so he must be feeling poorly" and will leave him alone.  Don't let him talk to my kids. 

Unless he is feeling poorly:confused2: Or just ate right before:ymad:


----------



## Jmrogers4

Mine does!  CIC - I found the ensure powder at Walmart.


----------



## Amy2

My kids always told me exactly what they thought of my meals.  Often, before they even tasted them!  

One thing I learned early on was to ONLY put the salad on the table at first, when everyone is really hungry.  And we have salad most nights.  Another thing I did was chop up fruits and veggies for them when they were mindlessly engrossed in t.v. and low and behold, the plate would soon be empty.  And giving them one plate seemed to bring out sort of a competition, like a pack of wild dogs.   I remember it took them about 5 minutes to make an entire cantaloupe disappear.


----------



## Tamanna

Dear everyone...I did not come here for a long time, almost a year... after suffering almost a year with Crohn's disease, my dd finally has been taking her food intake seriously. Now, believe it or not, it has been weeks, she has no symptoms of Crohn's disease. Her blood report is perfect.  She just stop eating all junks, and process foods, all sugary and diary products, and soft drinks. She is eating home made healthy Desi food, spices including. Lots of fruits and vegetables. And purify water. No store made drinks. She is taking black seeds oil one table spoon two times a day. Now, by the mercy of God, she has solid poop, no blood, no pain. Today she had an appointment with her dietitian . The dietitian was amazed with her diet's result. Now, for the future we are hoping for the best.  If this diet works, then the conclusion is: sugar and dairy products is responsible for her flair. God knows the best


----------



## LHJ

Thank you for starting this thread! I can't wait to jump into these recipes!


----------



## TrustingNHim

Well, we are just learning what foods our son can tolerate while they try to get the right meds for him.  
This is one thing I have found...with Pediasure if I add two ice cubes and two tbsp of peanut butter, he can drink it down!  Otherwise he says it is "too sweet".  He is up to being able to drink 2 a day and GI says a good goal is 4-5 a day - they are expensive though.
Also, made some gingerbread men yesterday and he can eat those.  Did a study on ginger on webmd and found that ginger actually has anti-inflammatory medicinal properties especially in the intestines, and is good for nausea.  That is when I remembered all those ginger snaps I ate when pregnant and having morning sickness.  This is all I know so far....I like reading the posts here.  It makes me feel like we are not alone in this


----------



## my little penguin

Your GI can write a script and submit it to your insurance companies durable medical equipment provider with a letter of medical necessity 
The pedisure can then be covered at least partially 
Ds is peptamen jr covered 
Good luck


----------

